# Boru inset stove (600i)



## raven (3 Jan 2013)

Hi there,
We're thinking about getting a Boru 600i installed in an existing fireplace. 
Does anyone have any experiences with these or Boru in general?

The existing fireplace surround will go, as it's made from wood, and stove may generate too much heat.

Does anyone have any experiences with this Stove, good/bad? Do they throw out a lot of heat in comparison to a stand alone stove, - we have a quite large area to heat. Some people seem to think inset stoves aren't so great.

Also, it's going into an existing fireplace, it all seems almost too straight forward, - it will apparently just require a flu kit connected to the chimney pot, and the existing fireplace opening will be widened slightly, and the stove raised several inches off the floor. He measured it all up, looked up the chimney etc and reckons its all good.  Does this sound right? Is there anything wrt to the installation that i should be watching out for? House is approx 15 years old if that matters.
It would be installed by the stove vendor so I'd be a little concerned they might skimp on the installation somehow to get the sale, - I  might be a bit over cautious in this regard though. The benefit I guess is at least we only deal with one party who takes responsibility, - no blaming the other guy.

Thanks for any info! We're a little freaked out as have read about a few horror stories with stoves now.


----------



## puddinhead (4 Jan 2013)

I'm looking at getting a Boru 600i or a 900i put into an extension with i suppose a false chimney breast built aswell. I'd love to hear of any review of the Boru insert stoves too.


----------



## fandango1 (4 Jan 2013)

We got the Boru Croi Beag installed just before christmas and are delighted with it. We went for the inset to minimise disruption to floors, existing mantle etc and can happily say we are delighted with it. The reduction in draughts was incredible and immediately noticeable and it uses only a tiny bit of fuel to heat our room. The Croi Beag is only a 4kW stove so will not heat a massive area, but is sufficient for our needs. 

I would just be a little cautious with regard to the installation. Our supplier/fitter had been out before installation, took a look up our chimney and basically said 'yeah it's all grand'. However, when they took out the existing fireplace and opened up the hole a bit more they got a better look at the chimney and told us that the existing clay liner was crumbling and so the entire chimney would have to be re-lined with a flexible flue. Luckily we live in a bungalow so only need 6m of liner.

I'm no expert or builder and wouldn't know what to be looking for so I had to take their word for it. Our house was built about 40 years ago, so the flue could well have been crumbling but we hadn't seen any other evidence of this recently. Apart from that, the installation was very quick and we’re very happy with the stove.


----------



## gooner (29 Jan 2013)

fandango1 said:


> We got the Boru Croi Beag installed just before christmas and are delighted with it. We went for the inset to minimise disruption to floors, existing mantle etc and can happily say we are delighted with it. The reduction in draughts was incredible and immediately noticeable and it uses only a tiny bit of fuel to heat our room. The Croi Beag is only a 4kW stove so will not heat a massive area, but is sufficient for our needs.
> 
> I would just be a little cautious with regard to the installation. Our supplier/fitter had been out before installation, took a look up our chimney and basically said 'yeah it's all grand'. However, when they took out the existing fireplace and opened up the hole a bit more they got a better look at the chimney and told us that the existing clay liner was crumbling and so the entire chimney would have to be re-lined with a flexible flue. Luckily we live in a bungalow so only need 6m of liner.
> 
> I'm no expert or builder and wouldn't know what to be looking for so I had to take their word for it. Our house was built about 40 years ago, so the flue could well have been crumbling but we hadn't seen any other evidence of this recently. Apart from that, the installation was very quick and we’re very happy with the stove.



I'm thinking of installing this for my mother.also 40 year old bungalow.do u mind me asking the stove price and price for complete installation?


----------



## SINED (8 Feb 2013)

*Stove Boru 600i*

Hi Raven
Did you get the Stove installed (*Boru* 600I) thinking about getting the back boiler taken and upgrading to a stove to supplement the oil heating i would be intrested on how you got on Thanks Sined


----------



## mollybelle (30 Oct 2013)

*Question*

HI Raven,
I wonder if you could help me out with this query, I have had a Boru 600i installed today and when we lit it for the first time (small fire with wood blocks only), the glass door got very dirty, I think we may have used the dampers wrongly, any advice on this please. That is if you went ahead and got the same one.

Thanks in advance.


----------

